# Có Thật Chuyện Bị Vong Con Nít Theo Không ?



## ltthuha2011 (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Các mẹ ơi tư vấn giúp mình chuyện này với, tình hình là con bạn trong phòng nó đi xem bói bà thầy bói nói là có duyên âm theo và trong phòng mày đang ở có vong con nít nên hỏi nó và phòng có ai bị bóng đè không thì nó bảo không thì bà dặn là nếu có thì mua thuốc về xông phòng đi. Nó về nó hỏi mình thì mình bảo ngủ cũng hay bị bóng đè thì nó mới nói vụ đi xem bói. Nghe thì cũng hơi lo nên mình nhờ mẹ mua giùm và gửi ở quê lên. Sau đó, nó có kể cho bạn bè nó nghe đi cũng có vài người đi coi và ai cũng bảo xem thấy cũng chính xác. Nên hôm rồi mới tí tửng đi xem thử như thế nào. Hồi giờ mình không tin lắm. Nhưng khi vào xem bói thì mình bốc bài lần thứ nhất lên con ách với con 8 bích. Bà nói không lên bài. Mình bốc lần thứ 2 thì lên con ách với con 8 cơ. Bà cũng bảo không lên bài. Phải bốc lần thứ 3 thì lên con 9 cơ và con J bích.  Và nội dung bà bói phán như sau:
- Rồi giờ mới chịu hiện lên đây, con bị có vong âm theo mà là vong con nít . Con có từng phá thai không, hay mẹ con có từng phá không
- Dạ chắn chắn không có ạ
- Vậy thì phòng con đang ở chắn chắn trước đó có người bỏ thai và còn vương lại ở phòng rồi, và cái vong này đang đi theo con và phá con. Thế ngủ có nằm mơ thấy con nít hay ẳm con nít không >
- Dạ không ( thực ra thì có vài lần nhưng không nhớ lắm nên không dám khẳng định)
- Nếu thế thì khi nào con nằm mơ thấy con nít thì nên mua quần áo em bé đốt cho nó. Nó đang theo con sẽ khiến con đau bên vai phải thường thì buổi chiều con sẽ bị buốt vai gáy bên phải và có lúc đầu rất đau. Đó là lúc nó đang ngồi trên vai và ghẹo con và bé này là bé trai ( Nghe tới chỗ này thì hơi ớn thiệt vì nhỏ bạn đi xem thì chỉ nói phòng có vong thôi chứ không theo nó và thật tình mình từ khi qua ở phòng này mình đi làm thường xuyên bị đau vai gáy bên phải có lúc nó nhức mà đến nổi phải nhờ người chạy đi mua salonship mà chỉ bị lúc 4-5 h chiều thôi. Vụ này đang tính đi khám chứ không nghĩ gì vì mình chỉ muốn đi xem bói vụ tình duyên thôi nhưng mình cũng im lặng nghe thôi)  
- Nếu mà có thật vậy thì con phải làm sao ạ ?
- Con có thể làm lễ cắt vong âm tại chỗ ta hoặc đi cắt chỗ khác. Nếu không thì khi nằm mơ thấy nó thì nên mua giấy quần áo bé trai đốt cho nó và cho dù ta có cắt cho con đi nữa cũng tránh đi qua 11 h đêm không sau này đường con cái sẽ khó khăn. 
Sau đó, bà nói về gia đình, tình duyên thì cũng tạm được. 

Hic cái mình đang lo lắng là về vụ vong con nít theo phá mình kìa, mình chỉ không hiểu mình làm gì nó mà nó lại theo phá mình. Trong khi mình sống rất tốt và thương người. Trước đây vài năm có đi xem ở quê 2 chỗ thì người ta đều nói có vong âm theo nhưng mà theo phù hộ nên mình thấy bình thường và đôi lúc gặp khó khăn cũng rất lạc quan vì nghĩ có người phù hộ. Nhưng nghe vụ vong con nít mình lại lo vì nó theo phá. và mình nghe vong con nít cũng linh lắm . Nên không biết có thiệt không ? Tính mình cũng hơi ngang nên cũng không tin và không sợ lắm vì nghĩ là bà bói nào cũng nói có vong âm theo để cắt mới có tiền mà cái này mình đâu kiểm chứng được thật giả ? Có mẹ nào am hiểu vấn đề này tư vấn giúp mình với. Thật lòng nói không sợ chứ lâu lâu nghĩ tới cũng lo.


----------



## ltthuha2011 (8 Tháng bảy 2015)

Mọi người tư vấn giúp em với


----------

